# leucs not laying eggs



## fredsfrogs (May 3, 2010)

i have a a trio m,f,f . the male is calling all the time but no sign of any eggs ..the females are over a year easy.. i have been misting once a day where do they like to lay eggs, and what kind of set up should i make for them..i have a coconut with a petri dish but they just shit in there but no eggs??


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

I hear the best combo is a M-M-F (2.1.0.) combination. Female leuc's will eat each others eggs upon them finding them. I guess this is a way to keep there genes surviving... and maybe so they can get some Male action so he is not busy taking care of eggs?

I just know they will eat each others eggs...

Get another leuc. and another terrarium. so you have 2 males and 2 females... that way you will have a $#!% load of tads!!!

But maybe you should try separating them and see if you can get one of the females to breed. and if not. take that one away and put the other girl in there. maybe she is easy and gives it up for you....



do you have a petri dish or inverted lid with a coco hut?

look at all the leaves... look every where... you never know where he took her to rock the casbah


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I have two pairs side by side in a divided 55 gallon terrarium and they produce very well. The males call against each other (this gets the females very excited), but can't get at each other. I have produced many hundreds of froglets with this set-up.

Good luck! Richard.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Good advise here.

Also, my leuc males started calling at 9-12 months, but the female didn't lay until she was a year and a half old. Give it time.


----------



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

My female Leuc started laying at 18 months. They just might need more time. I also recommend a wet/dry cycle to get the breeding going. And for what it's worth my Leucs have only spawned in July,August and September with one spawn in April.


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

Woodsman said:


> I have two pairs side by side in a divided 55 gallon terrarium and they produce very well. The males call against each other (this gets the females very excited), but can't get at each other. I have produced many hundreds of froglets with this set-up.


That actually sounds like a freaking outstanding idea... The males can compete with out actually competing and I excites the females and makes them want to breed.

Thats a really good idea if your trying to pump out as many leuc tads as you can...


----------



## Sun State Reptiles (Aug 8, 2010)

> excites the females and makes them want to breed.


Thats always a good thing


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

Agreed.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Nicholas,

I also have a 75 gallon with 8-9 adult Leucs in it and get absolutley no breeding. I think that some have trouble breeding Leucs because they become convinced that Leucs are a "group" frog. They will survive as a group, but it's clear they are not at their best this way.

Take care, Richard.



Nicholas said:


> That actually sounds like a freaking outstanding idea... The males can compete with out actually competing and I excites the females and makes them want to breed.
> 
> Thats a really good idea if your trying to pump out as many leuc tads as you can...


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

Hmmmm this is interesting. So my idea was actually crap.

Thanks Richard!


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Leucs IMO are seasonable breeders. Whether you have a large group or not. If there is egg eating you will find a jelly mass without eggs. I have Maglighted my coco huts and counted eggs, if one or several were missing pulled them. At that point you can leave them alone (depending on how many eggs are being laid) or separate them. I have bandeds and s/s leucs and they have been seasonable breeders for me.
IMO I would just be patient.
-Beth


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I think the reality is that we keep our frogs in very small spaces compared to their natural habitats and that most of them will have nothing to do with each other outside of a few hours of breeding every now and then.

You could have a nice group in a tank that was, say, 4000 gallons! Good luck with that!

Richard.



Nicholas said:


> Hmmmm this is interesting. So my idea was actually crap.
> 
> Thanks Richard!


----------



## ronleucs (Jun 15, 2010)

I have an opposite problem and a silly question. Introduced a male leuc to my female in July and almost immediately began to produce eggs. I have 35 tads right now and I wish they would give it a break. I understand they produce eggs only from July - Sept. Is that fairly consistant amongst leucs? Now for the stupid question. If they are seasonal layers how in the world do they know when to start or stop being in a artificial environment? I can understand being in the wild with weather changes and all affecting their mating habits but in a environment that is fairly consistant year round how does this happen? Any takers?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

My pairs have been breeding without any significant breaks for many years. If you want to slow them down, you can leave the eggs in the vivs and have a small pool of water (to allow the frogs to tank rear the tads). This will slow them down significantly.

Good luck with the, Richard.



ronleucs said:


> I have an opposite problem and a silly question. Introduced a male leuc to my female in July and almost immediately began to produce eggs. I have 35 tads right now and I wish they would give it a break. I understand they produce eggs only from July - Sept. Is that fairly consistant amongst leucs? Now for the stupid question. If they are seasonal layers how in the world do they know when to start or stop being in a artificial environment? I can understand being in the wild with weather changes and all affecting their mating habits but in a environment that is fairly consistant year round how does this happen? Any takers?


----------



## fredsfrogs (May 3, 2010)

omg omg omg and i dont mean like a girlie omg but like homer simpsons omg..i think i just saw 2 clutches of eggs under the coco. it looked like a plile of shit but then i looked and it was a diff shape. ithink this may their first try...fingers crossed


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Once they start they may go for months at a time. Hope you like raising tadpoles and froglets?


----------



## ronleucs (Jun 15, 2010)

I find raising tads for the first time very interesting. The thing is what do I do with the froglets once they are old enough? Who would buy them? Can I sell them online on sites such as Kingsnake.com? Thanks.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Leucs are very popular and I have never had any problems finding folks who want them. If you raise large numbers, you can wholesale to a larger retailer or sell them at regional shows yourself.

Richard.


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

Woodsman said:


> I think the reality is that we keep our frogs in very small spaces compared to their natural habitats and that most of them will have nothing to do with each other outside of a few hours of breeding every now and then.
> 
> You could have a nice group in a tank that was, say, 4000 gallons! Good luck with that!
> 
> Richard.


Totally understood. A 18x18x24 exo-terra's got nothing on the Amazon Rainforest's.


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

fredsfrogs said:


> omg omg omg and i dont mean like a girlie omg but like homer simpsons omg..i think i just saw 2 clutches of eggs under the coco. it looked like a plile of shit but then i looked and it was a diff shape. ithink this may their first try...fingers crossed


I am actually dreading the day my Leuc female starts laying eggs... I'm not looking forward to rearing tads at all... I hope the froggers in my area don't mind taking them from me free of charge...


Here is a question: (Not trying to Hijack... sorry for this)

Can I ship tads to people who may want them... so I can get rid of them when they star coming... shouldn't be to bad right? just a deli cup with water and over night the suckers...

(I know rearing tads if half the fun of the hobby... I just dont have room for more than a clutch. And I had NO MORE ROOM for any more frogs period at the moment.)


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

I had 1.3 group of leucs in a 50g tank with lots of broms and a small pond feature. Eventually, I ended up with more than 2 dozen leucs without trying (at least on my part). These guys did it all by themselves. I noticed that they were fairly consistent about laying their eggs on leaves overlooking the pond. Since tads are cannibalistic, I rarely ever had more than one morph out at a time. I finally traded most of my leucs, including all my males (by accident) for some pumilios. I'd like to get another male or two soon - I love their singing~


----------



## fredsfrogs (May 3, 2010)

thx everybody for the replies and the good idias..


----------

